# In-Door Track in Moonachie New Jersey



## Mr. Xtreme (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi All,

If anyone has a 1/18 scale car or truck and are looking for a place to run indoors you have found the place to go. The indoor track is 51' x 26' and is great for many classes. The place is located in Moonachie New Jersey just off Rt-80, Rt-17, Rt-3 and Rt-46. The website is www.xtremercaddicts.com
and click the calander for the racing days and times.

If you have any Question call Chris at 201-729-9500.

See you at the track.


----------

